# Can women rock too?



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2017)

I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it? 

 Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.  

I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 2, 2017)

Tina S


----------



## The Great Goose (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't mind Courtney love.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Apr 2, 2017)

They're a cover band, but they're pretty good. My friend and I saw them live before too lol. They're no Danzig, but not bad for an all girl band.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.


This is not chick rock, it just fucking rocks!


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.



/---- Tina Turner and Janice Joplin. If he says they don't rock then kick him in the nuts and send him on his way.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 2, 2017)

Here's another one that rocks as good as a dude...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.



The Donnas:


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 2, 2017)

The Runaways


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 2, 2017)

And still another one...


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2017)

He says that he doesn't want to take anything away from their talent and that they are talented but that they still can't rock.  Lol.  Such a jerk.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 2, 2017)

Chelsea Girls: eh, maybe not this time.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> He says that he doesn't want to take anything away from their talent and that they are talented but that they still can't rock.  Lol.  Such a jerk.



He's a fag.


----------



## playtime (Apr 2, 2017)

the bangles.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


>



Lol!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 2, 2017)

Heart at Kennedy Awards


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 2, 2017)

playtime said:


> the bangles.



Thank you! I forgot about The Bangles.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 2, 2017)

F* that, The Donnas really rock!


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> He says that he doesn't want to take anything away from their talent and that they are talented but that they still can't rock.  Lol.  Such a jerk.



He's probably not the first person you ever met that didn't like the same music as you. If he thinks Chrissie Hynde can't rock, I'm not sure he knows what rock is anyway.


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2017)

Debbie Ortega vocals.  Heart even had men in the band. 


Hole.  

I like some female rockers.  

Castrator, anyone? There are better versions but you can see them here:


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2017)

Sisters of Suffocation


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 2, 2017)

Disir said:


> Debbie Ortega vocals.  Heart even had men in the band.
> 
> 
> Hole.
> ...



I've seen them before, female GWAR. I don't call that rocking.
There's one with a blonde singer like that, too. Death Metal, not my thing.

No Chuck Berry riffs= Not Rockin'


----------



## Pete7469 (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuckin A right Chicks can rock.

Sean Yseult - Wikipedia


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2017)

I like more soft core/old school metal.  

Thanks for all the female rockers though!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 2, 2017)

Flyleaf & evanescence. Def rock


----------



## G.T. (Apr 2, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Here's another one that rocks as good as a dude...


Love this track


----------



## Buck111 (Apr 2, 2017)

Who cares if they can rock as long as they jiggle?


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 2, 2017)

End of argument.
.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.



I may be dating myself, but get him a couple of Janice Joplin and Grace Slick CD's


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Debbie Ortega vocals.  Heart even had men in the band.
> ...



What?? There are days when it is the best thing ever. It's my aggressive middle finger to the world.   

One of the things I found most irritating is when the music industry decided all hard rock or heavy metal (or speed metal/death metal) was going to have to kick out ballads for air time.  Female rockers were also forced into a bizarre box.  Either fit into this very tiny niche that has been created just for you or you win nothing.  

When guys bitch about female rockers it is usually (but not always) about what they wear or some type of behavior that has been deemed crude and vulgar....
This is followed by the music is lame. It usually is lame. It's the problem that comes with being forced into an acceptable box. In the 90s there were a bunch of chics that came out with pop music classified as rock but  was a throw back to folk music. Quaint but no Joan Baez.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 2, 2017)

miketx said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Why did OP even make this thread?
> ...





Disir said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



I agree but...still don't like death metal much.


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I'm ok with that.


----------



## miketx (Apr 2, 2017)

Look at this up and coming little girl! The harmonics at the end of the intro are nice!


And a full grown one:


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I like more soft core/old school metal.
> 
> Thanks for all the female rockers though!


Softcore?  Like this?


----------



## Picaro (Apr 2, 2017)

Belinda Carlyle and Grace Slick, for two, and several newish bands have  female frontswomen who are great, I see them every once in a while on late night TV, but I can't remember the band names. Belinda Carlyle has a great version of *The Ballad of Bonnie and Clyde*, in French, that is killer on her *Voila* album; highly addictive, and not one you want to play while driving on the freeway ...


----------



## Picaro (Apr 2, 2017)

Disir said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



Which is all kind of ironic, since most rock, including metal, is pretty effeminate as a genre, and mostly marketed to females; they spend the most on music and hence the largest targeted audience for it, and always have been.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 2, 2017)

louie888 said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > louie888 said:
> ...





miketx said:


> Look at this up and coming little girl! The harmonics at the end of the intro are nice!
> 
> 
> And a full grown one:



That 1st girl is into dynamics. Big time (too much?) . She makes effective use, though. She's kickass!

I like the 2nd girl's style too!


----------



## fanger (Apr 2, 2017)

Put the pipe down and step away from the keyboard


----------



## boedicca (Apr 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.



Joan Armatrading totally rocked.


----------



## Disir (Apr 2, 2017)

Picaro said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



On the radio, it seems that way. The radio chooses what the options are and tells you what you get to like. There is a radio station out here that advertises itself as the music for men.  It plays what would have been classified as hard rock in the 80s. 

I disagree with metal. It's a subculture.  Metal has a history of excluding females unless they are in a specific role (groupy/stripper).  The problem is that there are women that like that energy and anger in and of itself.  It's a great outlet and, in the moment, it's just music without the complications. You have to find a lot of it outside of the US to break through that stereotypical metal.  Glam metal seemed to be targeted towards women and it wasn't authentic (to me).  

Women spend more online but I don't know if it can be broken down more unless we look at streaming. 

 .


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 2, 2017)

On the radio?

Not exactly rocking but entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 2, 2017)

The Donnas rock. They prove that women can rock. The Wilson sisters too.

Then there's these 2: I don't care, that bassline is awesome! The guitar, too.

It's not "rocking" because no Chuck Berry. These 2 have talent but it's not "rocking"

Grr, I was hoping for 1 Chuck Berry but no. 

They may not rock, but they jam.


----------



## xyz (Apr 2, 2017)

There's a lot of bands that have at least some female members, but the music tastes on this forum are not much geared on lesser known artists.

Here's a site about all-female metal bands:
Metaladies - All Female Metal Bands


----------



## Decus (Apr 2, 2017)

Probably best known for Blues but when she decides to Rock she is hard to beat - Beth Hart.

Here is her cover of a classic:


One of her own songs:


----------



## froggy (Apr 2, 2017)

Clarence will rock you.


----------



## Tehon (Apr 2, 2017)

These people seem to think L7 rocks. They're right.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

Heart
Joplin
Pat benatar
Stevie Nicks
Annie Lennox
Joan Jett

I could go on, lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Heart
> Joplin
> Pat benatar
> Stevie Nicks
> ...



I hear you.  I like all of them.  He doesn't though.  He says that while they might be talented, they can't "rock" because they are "chicks."    I mentioned some of the female artists mentioned in this thread too!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Heart
> ...


Your friend is an idiot. Sorry.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > He says that he doesn't want to take anything away from their talent and that they are talented but that they still can't rock.  Lol.  Such a jerk.
> ...



Don't know what the first sentence has to do with it.  He probably isn't.    It's not about the music.  He thinks that girls aren't as good at rock and roll as guys.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



He's really nice and I like a lot of things about him, but he can be a bit of a chauvinistic pig at times!    Nobody's perfect, I suppose.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2017)

fanger said:


> Put the pipe down and step away from the keyboard



Who are you talking to?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2017)

froggy said:


> Clarence will rock you.



That's a female?


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2017)

Decus said:


> Probably best known for Blues but when she decides to Rock she is hard to beat - Beth Hart.
> 
> Here is her cover of a classic:
> 
> ...



Yes, great choice.  I've heard of Beth Hart before and I really liked her.    This is the one I heard with Joe Bonamassa, who is also very talented.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


>



Love Orianthi.  She is great.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 2, 2017)

Here is another female rocker who is one of my personal favorites.  She is really awesome.  This whole performance is awesome.  A++++++.


----------



## froggy (Apr 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Clarence will rock you.
> ...


Can't you tell by her bones. Lol


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 2, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Sounds like he has different tastes in what is good rock and roll to me.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 3, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > Probably best known for Blues but when she decides to Rock she is hard to beat - Beth Hart.
> ...


Beth Hart is one of my favorite female vocalists


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 3, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Decus said:
> ...



Yeah, she rocks!


----------



## froggy (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 4, 2017)

Ana is HOT HOT HOT


----------



## Picaro (Apr 4, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Probably because few women play guitars and drums in styles like ZZ Top or Hendrix or something, which is a red herring argument. Those are mostly displays of dexterity and repetitive motions, not actual music. Bonnie Rait is an excellent guitarist, for one, better than most male rockers, as a matter of fact, since most male rockers can rarely if ever match what they do on studio recordings, they just play slop live most of the time.


----------



## froggy (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 4, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



I think he has terrible taste in music, well some of the time anyway.  Lol.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey Chris, sounds like your friend doesn't know WTF he's talking about.

Women can rock and here's an all female rock band that proves it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 4, 2017)

Wildcard said:


> Hey Chris, sounds like your friend doesn't know WTF he's talking about.
> 
> Women can rock and here's an all female rock band that proves it.



-1 for not having Angus phrasing. Every note he plays nails it.


----------



## froggy (Apr 5, 2017)

Wildcard said:


> Hey Chris, sounds like your friend doesn't know WTF he's talking about.
> 
> Women can rock and here's an all female rock band that proves it.


Wow what wreck, was that  a comedy act?


----------



## xyz (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Ropey (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Ropey (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Ropey (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Ropey (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Ropey (Apr 8, 2017)

> Can Women Rock Too?





Yeah.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Wolfstrike (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Meathead (Apr 16, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.


Some great lead singers, but little else.

Janis Joplin, Grace Slick and others.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 16, 2017)

Women can even rock Jazz-Rock Fusion!


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Apr 17, 2017)

No way he can argue this isn't rock.  Grace wrote it, sings the lead and rips the guitar too...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2017)

Some really good suggestions!  Thanks.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 18, 2017)

Ropey said:


>



She was one of the ones he was making fun of . . . "I went to a party last Saturday night, I didn't get laid, I got in a fight, uh-huh, it ain't no big thing."  He says she's just a slut.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 18, 2017)

I do not know if this qualifies as rock but she sure can sing. I truly love this rendition of this song.

The Shadow Of Your Smile 
Sarah Vaughan


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



This is just one of many double standards that women have to put up with.  If a guy sings about sex and stuff, no problem, but if a woman does it?   She is labelled a slut or a whore.  Why is it okay for men to enjoy and sing about sex but not women?


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 19, 2017)

Who's that girl rockin' the bass in Cleveland?


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.


I think we can do that...


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> Who's that girl rockin' the bass in Cleveland?



Tal Wikenfield?  (Sp?)


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 19, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> ...



Love that emoji!  That is so cute!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.



I think all of us guys on here Chrissy made it loud and clear,  women can rock.....


----------



## esthermoon (Apr 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's me riding a little dinosaur


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 19, 2017)

One of the most popular Metal videos on YouTube is female vocals.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Who's that girl rockin' the bass in Cleveland?
> ...


Indeed it is. She rocks. I don't really care for her solo albums but she rocked when she was with Jeff Beck.

You know who else rocks? My wife.  She's been playing guitar for about 10 years.

And my 16 year old niece. She's getting pretty good on the drums. When we were out morel hunting last weekend she said she's starting a band with a few of her friends. I think she's pretty serious because I've been seeing her driving down the street (OMG!! DRIVING! ) with her drum kit stuffed into her car lately on her way to go jam.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2017)

This is a melodious song. I love listening to it. 

Russian Folk Music That Will Make You Thrill


----------



## thanatos144 (Apr 19, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.


Most women dont care for rock like men.... Preferences and choices.  Your friend most likly is thinking metal when talking rock..... Kittie Rocks . 
Or Otep 
Or Arch Enemy 
are just three off the top of my head.  While it is true most women are not die hard fans of rock or metal there are a bunch of kick ass exceptions.


----------



## thanatos144 (Apr 19, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> One of the most popular Metal videos on YouTube is female vocals.


That is more hard folk then rock.... I love nightwish though


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2017)

Everybody But Me
Lykke Li


----------



## Ropey (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Ropey (May 17, 2017)




----------



## westwall (May 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.








Your friend is a first class idiot.  This is my favorite piece that shows women can rock with the best of them...


----------



## ChrisL (May 18, 2017)

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> ...



Orianthi is great.  I will definitely play some of her stuff and her shredding the guitar for him.


----------



## ChrisL (May 18, 2017)

Ropey said:


>



I tried to use Heart, but he says they are "chick rock."


----------



## Ropey (May 18, 2017)

Fuck him.

Figuratively...


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 18, 2017)

Shiet, I think Allison Robertson is Angus Young's love child.


----------



## Vikrant (May 19, 2017)

*I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor (1978)*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2018)

I always liked Jose and the Pussycats


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I always liked Jose and the Pussycats



Not Jose and the Pussycats!  You mean JOSIE and the Pussycats?    Having some problems with names today?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2018)

Only the vocals on these, but:



And a death metal band I think is very good with a female vocalist:


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.



Hearts the only one I know of.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 10, 2018)

Maybe Janis but she's more blues rock


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.


Joan Jett rocks, Pat Benatar rocks, The Run Aways rock


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 10, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > the bangles.
> ...


They sucked live though! The rest would melt your face at a concert.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.


Can we include mixed bans containing both male and females assuming the women did lead vocals at least part of the time?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 10, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> ...


If so, I must bring up the Fleetwood Mac if Stevie don't rock who does?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 10, 2018)

Do you mean Fleetwood Mac?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> Do you mean Fleetwood Mac?


Yes. I did brain fart!


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> Do you mean Fleetwood Mac?


I am listening to eagles as we speak had them on the mind.


----------



## Borillar (Jan 10, 2018)

Seriously? He doesn't think Heart rocks? Pat Benatar? Joan Jett? He must have a really narrow view of what rock is.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> ...



Sure.  Why not.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Borillar said:


> Seriously? He doesn't think Heart rocks? Pat Benatar? Joan Jett? He must have a really narrow view of what rock is.



He says they have talent but that they can't rock like the guys can (and then he will compare them to Metallica or something).


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> Maybe Janis but she's more blues rock



That counts.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? He doesn't think Heart rocks? Pat Benatar? Joan Jett? He must have a really narrow view of what rock is.
> ...



LOL, there are a lot fewer women in hard rock/metal than men.  Not everyone can be Metallica.  

Does he compare them to older Metallica, at least?  If he's holding up anything from their later music as good, he should just be quiet.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

I don't really like this that much, but this woman can definitely rock.  Not really my kind of music though.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Grace Potter rocks!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.





I think their pretty close to rocking there... maybe still kind of like pop, but not too bad for asian rock I think.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Here is another from Grace Potter (featuring Joe Satriani) doing a cover of Cortez the Killer, one of my absolute favorite covers.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> ...



Montrovant, you like this?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> ...



Oh, let's do Japanese women in rock/metal, too!  


And Babymetal is always fun!


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




You have to hand it too them though,  the entire band is made of women... no men.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Just doesn't seem like the type of music that he would like at all.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Yeah, even though they look very talented to me, I still think their more like a pop band. Music just evolved differently in the west


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm not a big fan of Band Maid, no.  But I posted a couple of Japanese female-fronted bands I do like!  Babymetal is funny, but has surprisingly decent music.  Dazzle Vision was a band that made some good songs.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That is . . . awful, just awful.  My word.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Just wait.....try this!


Oh those kooky Japanese!  (The guy is Australian, I think).


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Jennifer Batten - another female guitarist who played with MJ.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



There just is not a big Blues influence in Japanese rock........ though, it may occasionally GIVE you the blues.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



No thank you.  I will pass.  I think I've heard that one before.  I need ear bleach!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It is terrible.  Lol.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



And that's not even his only band with a Japanese girl.  This one might be even weirder...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

You guys like this Japanese BS and you don't like Orianthi???  Now THAT is a talented female rocker.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





Yes, but I'm trying to give them excuses....


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That man is a baffoon.  Lol!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> You guys like this Japanese BS and you don't like Orianthi???  Now THAT is a talented female rocker.



I don't like the stuff with Ladybeard, I just find it hilarious.


----------



## maize (Jan 10, 2018)

There are some amazing female musicians- but do they rock? Kinda.....


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



You need to try harder then.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> You guys like this Japanese BS and you don't like Orianthi???  Now THAT is a talented female rocker.




Well, the North Korean women can't hold a candle to them!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You just can't handle growling or screaming vocals.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Well, that depends. I like Axl Rose.  I like Lemmy.  Not exactly what you would call a "good singer" but totally fit with the music.  I also don't care much for music about cannibal corpses and stuff.  That is just not my thing.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You guys like this Japanese BS and you don't like Orianthi???  Now THAT is a talented female rocker.
> ...



To Orianthi?  I know!  They suck compared to her.  Orianthi has played on stage with Michael Jackson!


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 10, 2018)

you gotta sit though this one for a minnute, but she gets rolling


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> You guys like this Japanese BS and you don't like Orianthi???  Now THAT is a talented female rocker.



Les Claypool is a talented bassist, but I still don't like Primus.  

Orianthi seems to be as much pop as rock.  Some of the stuff of hers I checked out sounded like it would be at home on a modern country radio station.  Not generally my style.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You guys like this Japanese BS and you don't like Orianthi???  Now THAT is a talented female rocker.
> ...



Well she certainly has more talent than those Asians!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



But you won't understand most of the lyrics in a Cannibal Corpse song, so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



She's a better guitarist, anyway.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I know.  That kind of music just isn't enjoyable listening for me.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Lemmy doesn't growl, he's just got a gravelly voice.  And Axl Rose?    I like the first GnR album, but I wouldn't even think to mention Axl when discussing heavy vocals.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Yes, well I was really kind of talking about people who can NOT sing very well, like your growlers and screamers.  Lol.  That is not singing, so they don't really count anyways.  This thread is about people who have TALENT.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



There is talent involved in growling or screaming vocals.  There are also tons of vocalists who mix styles, going from clean vocals to growling/screaming.  The singer in the Dazzle Vision video I just posted mixes between clean vocals and screaming.  

This band actually uses two vocalists, the woman for clean vocals and the guy for more of a scream/growl sound:

I think it fits together well on this album.

And I thought the thread was about women who can rock, not just people with talent.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 11, 2018)

Not like men do.  The closest woman to really "rock" was Joan Jett

__


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...





There are other categories as well, somewhere in between clean and Animal growling....

Take my advise though and don't click on "play" unless you have your volume turned all the way down.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.


Fun gals I’ve had the chance to spend time with.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## playtime (Jan 11, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...








uh, ya---  they can hold their own.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 11, 2018)

playtime said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


The night I saw them they were drunk and horrible. I was pissed!


----------



## playtime (Jan 11, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



oh well then i can understand!!!!


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 11, 2018)

playtime said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I also understand that I should not make that judgement based on one evening, they rocked other places as you have shown!


----------



## playtime (Jan 11, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> Not like men do.  The closest woman to really "rock" was Joan Jett
> 
> __



oh c'mon........


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 11, 2018)

WARNING: Lesbian sex


----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2018)

Grace Slick of Jefferson Airplane was the greatest female rocker. The chick in The Cranberries is next. It falls off pretty sharply after her.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 11, 2018)

Definately not considered hard rock,  but I think she could sing anything if she wanted. Super talented singer


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## PredFan (Jan 11, 2018)

I am remiss in neglecting to mention Christine McVie of Fleetwood Mac. One of the best R&R bands ever.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 11, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Definately not considered hard rock,  but I think she could sing anything if she wanted. Super talented singer



So could Shakira.  She doesn't rock, though. Rockin' is about banging it out and not giving a fuck. 

Like this:


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 12, 2018)

playtime said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Not like men do.  The closest woman to really "rock" was Joan Jett
> ...



Janis had passion, but a crappy voice.  Not impressed.
I don't know much about Patti Smith but she's ugly as dirt.
To be fair, I don't like ugly male rockers either


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 12, 2018)

Guys only like Sheryl Crow cause of her looks, she's not looking to sporty nowadays.

That being said, her best song was IF IT MAKES YOU HAPPY


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 12, 2018)

PredFan said:


> I am remiss in neglecting to mention Christine McVie of Fleetwood Mac. One of the best R&R bands ever.



UGH.... she IS better than Stevie (blech)


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2018)

I like a couple of Joan Jett songs, but Hall of Fame?  Really????  I have to say I was a little surprised by that, considering most of her "hits" were cover songs first of all.  Secondly, while she is a decent entertainer, I do not see her as Hall of Fame worthy based on her talent.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2018)

I think Orianthi is a more talented guitarist than Joan Jett.  Orianthi can play as well as any man.  She can just pick up a guitar and jam out!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I think Orianthi is a more talented guitarist than Joan Jett.  Orianthi can play as well as any man.  She can just pick up a guitar and jam out!



I agree, however, it's time for Butcher Baby!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think Orianthi is a more talented guitarist than Joan Jett.  Orianthi can play as well as any man.  She can just pick up a guitar and jam out!
> ...



Meh.  She kind of looks like Pink though.


----------



## playtime (Jan 12, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



joplin had a ruddy voice.  perfect for r & r.  the rest of your reply is just too damn silly & superficial.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 12, 2018)

playtime said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



True.  But it's how I feel.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 12, 2018)

Wtf? Patty Smythe was good!

Oh, Patti Smith, too.


----------



## playtime (Jan 12, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



it doesn't surprise me....   i call the stones 'the rolling uglies' -   but still think they are one of the best bands ever to make music.  on the other hand,  pretty boys & most plastic females just don't cut it.  especially when they need auto tune to cover up their severe lack of talent.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 12, 2018)

I kindof like PINK.....


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 12, 2018)

.....and Gwen Stefani doesn't suck either....


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2018)

A lot of these are really good, but they aren't real rock and roll either, or like Metallica.  I do have to concede that men and women are different in the rock sector, especially when it comes to vocals.  I think that normally men are going to do better at rock and roll, and women will do better with other types of music.  It just sounds cooler when it comes from a man's mouth for some reason.  That is probably why we tend to gravitate towards different types of music too, but I LOVE rock, so the occasional women who come along who can rock as well as men are much appreciated.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 12, 2018)

playtime said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



I think the Stones are overrated.    A good rock band, but I've never understood the idea they are one of the best ever.  

I used an auto-tuner once.....and ended up out of tune.


----------



## playtime (Jan 12, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



they are overrated only when compared to the beatles.


----------



## playtime (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Pinky Binky (Jan 12, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.


----------



## Pinky Binky (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 12, 2018)

A list of women in metal is going to be very short. A lot more in standard rock.


----------



## Pinky Binky (Jan 12, 2018)

Beginnings.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Pinky Binky (Jan 13, 2018)

Mindful said:


>


nice knowing you dear


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 14, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> Guys only like Sheryl Crow cause of her looks, she's not looking to sporty nowadays.
> 
> That being said, her best song was IF IT MAKES YOU HAPPY




I liked her songs quite a bit when they first came out, it was a bit different at the time.  Not just her looks


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 15, 2018)

My ex had a thing for Suzanna Hoffs of The Bangles


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 15, 2018)

I liked Alanis Morissette's music much more than Sheryl Crow's

__


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 15, 2018)

In a word, well two.... Grace Slick.
So yeah.


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 15, 2018)

very cool picture for you iamwhatiseem


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 15, 2018)

Two of the best


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 15, 2018)

Bonzi said:


> I liked Alanis Morissette's music much more than Sheryl Crow's
> 
> __



I was never crazy about Sheryl Crow either.  I mean, she is okay but just okay, IMO.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 15, 2018)

What a loss! Dolores O'Riordan. Can women rock? No question.


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 16, 2018)

PixieStix said:


>



I'm not saying she is terrible, but Hall of Fame material?  Hmm.  I don't know about that.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2018)

RIP to the Cranberries singer, Dolores O'Riordan.  I'll bet she could have done heavy metal if she wanted.  She had a really powerful voice.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 17, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.


No good women

Musicians, athletes, comedians, ceos, politicians, scientists.

Maybe you can name three musicians but they aren’t going to be the Beatles Michael Jackson prince or Tupac

Serena Williams 

Sarah Silverman 

Carli fiorino 

Hillary

The woman who hosts that show on the history channel

That’s it. Why are there so few women in the government?


----------



## Dalia (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Bonzi (Jan 19, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> ...



I'm pretty sure Serena is part man.  Maybe Hillary also....


----------



## Votto (Jan 19, 2018)

No female comes close to Benatar.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2018)

Votto said:


> No female comes close to Benatar.



She was good, but she was more on the soft rock side, I think.  Great vocalist though.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Say what ?


She is hall of fame


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



I know.  That is why I said that.  Lol.  I disagree.  Most of her popular songs were covers.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I don't get it? Blondie , Joan jett, cindy belong in the rock and roll hall of fame


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




You started this thread to piss off guys , why? You think we didn't know chris?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 22, 2018)

Aight now, here's some girls that rock.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

bear513 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I don't know what you are talking about.  You have a problem with the thread?  Then get lost.  Thanks.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

bear513 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



That's your opinion.  I don't think they belong in the HoF at all.  They are not that talented.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 23, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



95% of Joan Jett songs are covers.

She ain't no Joplin or Wilson sisters. I like her, but..


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



That's how I feel too.  I don't dislike her or anything, but she is just okay.  Lol.  She is good at what she does but not exceptional, like you would expect from someone who is in the HoF.  Of course, this is not surprising, given some who have been let in and some who have been ignored.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 23, 2018)

..Was just looking. No Johnny Winter? Rick Derringer? No Styx? REO? Triumph? Grand Funk? WtF?

Joan Jett and Madonna? I can see giving Joan Jett a pass *because* she plays rock and roll.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ..Was just looking. No Johnny Winter? Rick Derringer? No Styx? REO? Triumph? Grand Funk? WtF?
> 
> Joan Jett and Madonna? I can see giving Joan Jett a pass *because* she plays rock and roll.



No Jethro Tull either and . . . no IRON MAIDEN.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ..Was just looking. No Johnny Winter? Rick Derringer? No Styx? REO? Triumph? Grand Funk? WtF?
> 
> Joan Jett and Madonna? I can see giving Joan Jett a pass *because* she plays rock and roll.



So tell me how you feel about Joan Jett being inducted but not Iron Maiden.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 23, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ..Was just looking. No Johnny Winter? Rick Derringer? No Styx? REO? Triumph? Grand Funk? WtF?
> ...


 Angwy!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 24, 2018)

I have never cared about the R&R HoF.  I consider Halls of Fame to be a sports thing.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 24, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ..Was just looking. No Johnny Winter? Rick Derringer? No Styx? REO? Triumph? Grand Funk? WtF?
> ...


Thats Because The hall of fame are for those with proper think and or sexual proclivities now.


----------



## Kognisjon (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't mind Courtney love


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 25, 2018)

Kognisjon said:


> I don't mind Courtney love



I like her one song, Doll Parts.


----------



## AZGAL (Jan 28, 2018)

LORDE


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> LORDE



She's a very talented vocalist, but does she really rock it?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.



Aunty Entity, age 70...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.



Joan Jett
Lita Ford (both in the Runaways)
Wendy O. Williams/The Plasmatics
Blondie
Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 2, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Belinda Carlyle and Grace Slick, for two, and several newish bands have  female frontswomen who are great, I see them every once in a while on late night TV, but I can't remember the band names. Belinda Carlyle has a great version of *The Ballad of Bonnie and Clyde*, in French, that is killer on her *Voila* album; highly addictive, and not one you want to play while driving on the freeway ...


Belinda Carlisle's best...


----------



## Picaro (Feb 2, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I have never cared about the R&R HoF.  I consider Halls of Fame to be a sports thing.



It's ridiculous; even rockers don't care about it, and it only exists to generate royalties for defunct songs the big labels have on their books. If you're Atlantic Records, for instance, you can get your stable of artists in, like Nat King Cole and several others, whether they're 'rock n roll' or not has nothing to do with it any more. Even the rock biz won't pony up any bucks for it, so it has to keep 'inducting all kinds of rubbish to generate enough to pay the light bills.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 2, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ..Was just looking. No Johnny Winter? Rick Derringer? No Styx? REO? Triumph? Grand Funk? WtF?
> ...



Their labels don't lobby for them. Not yet, anyways; it all depends on who owns their songbook, really.


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 3, 2018)

Picaro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


No it is because they are soy boys and butch lesbians

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## playtime (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Picaro (Feb 11, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Nah, it's because their genres aren't big cash cows for them, like, say, an Elvis, or a Bruno Mars; no future in generated nostalgia sales for those two. They have too many left who sell more at the moment. Maybe when  they've gone through the rest we'll see them suddenly get the nod. I'm still laughing about Nat King Cole getting nommed, so I don't have time to laugh about at the current rubbish yet; still have several years worth of laughs out of that weirdness alone.

I like Cole, by the way, so that isn't why it's funny, for those in the Peanut Gallery who maybe never heard of Cole.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Yes, Blondie, Heart, Joan Jett.  I know all about them, as I mentioned in my opening post.  There are a few others too, but are any of them of the same rocking caliber of Metallica???    Janice Joplin is probably the MOST capable of all for rocking out like a dude.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Jarlaxle said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Belinda Carlyle and Grace Slick, for two, and several newish bands have  female frontswomen who are great, I see them every once in a while on late night TV, but I can't remember the band names. Belinda Carlyle has a great version of *The Ballad of Bonnie and Clyde*, in French, that is killer on her *Voila* album; highly addictive, and not one you want to play while driving on the freeway ...
> ...



ARe you serious?  Belinda Carlisle?  Rock????  I am talking about women who can ROCK THE HOUSE!


----------



## Picaro (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...



Haven't heard much of her work, have you.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Picaro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Sure.  I liked the Go Gos.  Don't get me wrong, they are good at what THEY do, but I wouldn't consider it anywhere NEAR the rocking talent of Metallica.  Let's do a comparison for an example.  Here is one of the most rocking songs (that I know anyway) of the Go-Gos.  


Now, I think they are good and I like all kinds of music, but let's now take a look at Metallica.  


Geez, there is just no comparison to be made.  Metallica out rocks those girls by 1000 degrees.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

It just comes down to gender/sex differences.  Girls have higher pitched voices, and if girls try to "dude out" too much, they look like lesbeans or like . . . trashy.  I hate to say this about my own gender, but generally speaking dudes are a lot cooler and badder, at least when it comes to rock and roll music and sports.  Just the way it is.  That's okay though, we girls have our things going for us too.   

All hail Metallica!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

thanatos144 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Are you talking about Jethro Tull and Iron Maiden?      Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

All hail Metallica, I said!!!


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 11, 2018)

.​
​
.​


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 11, 2018)

.​

​
.​


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> .​
> 
> ​
> .​



Holy smokes!  She almost looks like Ozzy!


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Holy smokes!  She almost looks like Ozzy!



.​
​
.​


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

And then there's The Donnas.  They are girls, and they rock.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> And then there's The Donnas.



Yes, I get it.  You love the Donnas.  They are not bad, but they are not of the caliber of Metallica either.  They aren't bad for what they do, but they are quite generic sounding.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > And then there's The Donnas.
> ...



GFY. Donnas>Metallica.  Oh yeah, I'll take Allison over Kirk Hammet any day!
Metallica is not, and never has been Rock and Roll.
PS: They ain't got titties!


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 11, 2018)

.​
​
.​


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > And then there's The Donnas.
> ...


When I was a kid I didn’t like a lot of women singers but today I do. I didn’t love Aretha but I love Beyoncé. I love Taylor Swift but didn’t love Cher.

Women are better today


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



They aren't that good.  Maybe if I listened to them for any length of time, they would grow on me, but my first impressions from the songs you have posted are "meh."


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 11, 2018)

.​
​
.​


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I like women singers.  I am talking about a specific genre of music though.  I have a very varied taste in music, but in this particular genre, the men win, IMO.  I don't know if there any women alive who could actually rock like Metallica; it is too "manly" even for a lesbean.    It's the kind of music that makes you wanna go out and break stuff!!


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


She would have to be an amazing singer and they’d have to be great songs. You’re right no woman has done it yet. I bet pink could have pulled it off. I’d love to hear her do the scorpions Holiday


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



FYI: Allison Robertson is moar Rock and Roll than Kirk Hammet, true story.

She could be like..Angus Young's love child. She's badass.
Tbh, unless you can provide proof, there's been nothing better since.


Arianthi doesn't count. Not no real Rock n Roll, not really putting herself out there.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Exhibit A  . . . He belches and says "I almost threw up" up on stage, and the crowd loves it.  If a woman was to do that . . . it surely wouldn't come across the same.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

Is Lars Ulrich a Canuck? Wtf? He certainly sounds like a Canadian.


He ain't no Ronnie Van Zant.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Is Lars Ulrich a Canuck? Wtf? He certainly sounds like a Canadian.



He was born in Denmark.  Lol.


----------



## Fugazi (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## BlackSand (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Exhibit A  . . . He belches and says "I almost threw up" up on stage, and the crowd loves it.  If a woman was to do that . . . it surely wouldn't come across the same.



.​
Fuck That Shit ... If You're Gonna Play Some Metallica
Make It Worthwhile ...

​
.​


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

Seek and Destroy! 

I never claimed Kirk Hammet was not badass.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Exhibit A  . . . He belches and says "I almost threw up" up on stage, and the crowd loves it.  If a woman was to do that . . . it surely wouldn't come across the same.
> ...



That is a cover of a Thin Lizzy song, you know.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The song has been around longer than Thin Lizzy ... 
I still like Metallica's version better than Thin Lizzy's version.



.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

I do love Heart too.  I'm not saying any of these other artists are bad.  I'm doing a side by side comparison is all.  

My favorite Heart tune is Magic Man.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Actually, I think I like this one a little better.    Awesome tune!


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 11, 2018)

.​
I like _Paint It Black_ better by Ciara ... Too

​
.​


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Actually, I think I like this one a little better.    Awesome tune!



She is really an amazing vocalist.  She does rock.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

Badass girl there! Yeah, She rocked.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

But here is the thing.  Heart songs lyrics are like all about crying in pain, a clear running stream, a gentle kiss and sweet flowing love.  Lol.  

To contrast, Metallica is like, fuck!  I almost barfed dude, and then they proceed to rock out about death and destruction.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

Metallica is not Rock and Roll is my point, ChrisL. 





It cannot be defined as such.

Maybe some Kirk Hammet solos, but, by and large, no.

Linda Rondstadt gets more in that category, js.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

I really prefer the old Metallica with Cliff Burton.  RIP.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Metallica is not Rock and Roll is my point, ChrisL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, they are heavy metal which is a sub-genre of rock and roll.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

In fact, compared to some of the other heavy metal bands (or death metal if you prefer), they are just plain rock and roll.  They aren't very heavy compared to some.  

PS.  I don't like that real heavy stuff with all the growling/belching sounds that they pass off as singing.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

IMO, It doesn't qualify for Rock n Roll with no Chuck Berry-ish things.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


>



That is the sub genre called SOFT rock.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

Oh! Check Keith Richards out! I found a good one!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> IMO, It doesn't qualify for Rock n Roll with no Chuck Berry-ish things.



Oh but it does, so you are wrong.  It's as simple as that really.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Now, don't make me kick your ass.  I'm trying to be nice.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

If ChrisL keeps goin' I'll make this motherfucker morph into the Skynyrd/Charlie Daniels thread, watch.

Plus of course the Chuck Berry and maybe Bobby Darin.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> If ChrisL keeps goin' I'll make this motherfucker morph into the Skynyrd/Charlie Daniels thread, watch.
> 
> Plus of course the Chuck Berry and maybe Bobby Darin.



Come on.  You are outdated.  Why not just post some Elvis too?  The current consumers of ROCK AND ROLL are not buying Elvis records.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > If ChrisL keeps goin' I'll make this motherfucker morph into the Skynyrd/Charlie Daniels thread, watch.
> ...


Oh STFU, even you don't realize what Rock and Roll really is. Unfortunately, I do.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



You understand what rock and roll was in the 1950s is what you should say.    Mashed potato anyone?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

Plenty Cowbell, and tube! MMMmmm.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I'm sure your parents felt the same way about your Elvis records.    Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Plenty Cowbell, and tube! MMMmmm.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

^If  a bar band can't play this in FL, they get longneck bottles chucked at them.


GF, I ain't that old or young.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

You ever heard of The Andrews Sisters or Eddy Arnold?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> You ever heard of The Andrews Sisters or Eddy Arnold?



  I've heard of the Ronettes!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

From Dirty Dancing (love this song/good movie too).


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

My parents grew up in the 60s/70s, so I'm not too familiar with anything before that particular period of music with some exceptions of course, but I am mostly familiar with late 1960s + music.  My parents listened to the Stones, The Doors, etc.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

James Brown is a badass mofo. He said he did that at a Tampa show. 

Tbh, I don't think he was bullshittin'!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

Pfft, My Elders exposed me to 30s-50s music.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

BlackSand said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Exhibit A  . . . He belches and says "I almost threw up" up on stage, and the crowd loves it.  If a woman was to do that . . . it surely wouldn't come across the same.
> ...



Ack, no.  Whiskey in the Jar is crappy Metallica.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

50s is teh lame
In a lot of respects


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Hey funny!  I was thinking of paging you to show Marion Morrison what your heavy metal sounds like.    He says that Metallica is not rock and roll because it doesn't sound like Chuck Berry.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> 50s is teh lame
> In a lot of respects



I like prefer the sounds of 60s and 70s personally.  I do like a lot of modern music too.  Actually, I like MOST types of music.  There must be at least one song I like in every genre and generation of music . . . I think.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL The people that raised me grew up in the30s/40s true story.

That doesn't go away.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

I like "Hallowed be thy name" but you know, that's not really rock and roll either.

"Butter me up another slice of your pie?" Possibly.

I like grinds.Yes.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



Old Metallica should not be called rock n roll.  It is heavy metal.  While metal may technically be a sub-genre of rock n roll, it really doesn't make sense to call it just rock n roll.  I doubt most people really think of them as part of the same genre.  And when you actually say rock n roll, rather than just rock, the connotation involved (to me) is older rock.  I rarely hear anyone say rock n roll, it's just rock.  

Here's more Abnormality.  Female vocalist, but no issues with her voice being too high pitched.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > 50s is teh lame
> ...



Except, apparently, death metal, and other similar sub-genres of metal.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

^This is rock and roll. ~


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL The people that raised me grew up in the30s/40s true story.
> 
> That doesn't go away.



I like all kinds of music.  I like a lot of stuff from today too.  Even ones with a lot less talent, if the music is fun and has a good beat.  I don't ALWAYS listen to music for the great talent.  Lol.  Metallica is special though.  In their day, they were one of the BEST bands in the world, IMO.  So much talent and such a great stage presence.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Well, I haven't heard ALL of the songs, so you never know!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

I still love this album.  This song is pretty slow for the first half, but it's the only video they made, and I thought showing the singer was a good idea.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ^This is rock and roll.



That is "glam band" rock and roll.    Or hair band metal.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL The people that raised me grew up in the30s/40s true story.
> ...



That's why comparing these bands to Metallica at their best isn't really fair.  Many bands you might compare to Metallica before the black album will not 'rock' as much.

Plus, it's an open question just what the criteria are that you're using for what bands rock.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ^This is rock and roll.
> ...



Motley Crue was the first band I really got into, for multiple albums.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I still love this album.  This song is pretty slow for the first half, but it's the only video they made, and I thought showing the singer was a good idea.



It's not terrible as far as modern day metal goes, but they don't have any really awesome guitar skills like Metallica.  They are not terrible but not terribly impressive talent either, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Motley Crue was pretty awesome in their day too.  Shout at the Devil!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

This is another really good one!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I still love this album.  This song is pretty slow for the first half, but it's the only video they made, and I thought showing the singer was a good idea.
> ...



Fear of God isn't particularly modern metal.  The album that song is from came out in 1991.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well, that goes to show how much I know about it!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I still love this album.  This song is pretty slow for the first half, but it's the only video they made, and I thought showing the singer was a good idea.
> ...



I'm not a particular fan of guitar solos.  I don't hate them, but I don't mind not having them, either.  I am more impressed by the ability to write a compelling rhythm than a good solo.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



My own standards and criteria of course!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I LOOOOVE them!  LOVE!  I love the sound of a well played guitar, no matter what kind of music it is.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

This is my favorite Rush tune if only because of Alex Lifeson's AMAZING guitar skills.  He is pretty underrated as a guitarist, IMO.  Must be because they are from Canada.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL The people that raised me grew up in the30s/40s true story.
> ...



They all have less talent these days. Not necessarily a good thing,


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> This is my favorite Rush tune if only because of Alex Lifeson's AMAZING guitar skills.  He is pretty underrated as a guitarist, IMO.  Must be because they are from Canada.



I'm not a fan of Alex Lifeson guitar.

He's a white-ass Canuck motherfucker.

Oh yeah, and his phrasing always sucked.

What you posted is as good as he ever did.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

There's a youtube channel called Lost in Vegas I like to watch sometimes.  It has a couple of guys who come from a Hip Hop, R&B type of background and listen to music from various genres, including a bunch of different metal songs.  Here they review a song by Jinjer called Pisces, which I like.  Jinjer is a metal band with a female vocalist who does both clean and growling vocals.

The Lost in Vegas guys have done some Megadeth and Metallica song reviews, and they loved the songs they did.  They also really enjoyed the Gojira songs they listened to, which I found cool.  They are a couple of guys who are very willing to listen to music outside of their comfort zone, and appreciate the talents involved even when they aren't fans of the song/genre.  They aren't quite up for the really heavy stuff, though.  


And here's the Jinjer song without the commentary:


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I like this song too!  Not a whole lot of talent (although the girls are pretty good and sound great together), but it's a fun song.    You know, they are good for what they do.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This is my favorite Rush tune if only because of Alex Lifeson's AMAZING guitar skills.  He is pretty underrated as a guitarist, IMO.  Must be because they are from Canada.
> ...



I don't care.  I like some Rush songs.    I can't help it if I am feeling the groove.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This is my favorite Rush tune if only because of Alex Lifeson's AMAZING guitar skills.  He is pretty underrated as a guitarist, IMO.  Must be because they are from Canada.
> ...



Honestly, I don't have any idea what you're talking about, and I'm white too, so . . . . Lol.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

Epic!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 11, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




That's because you wouldn't know a Chuck Berry riff if it kicked you in your ass!

Why did I put that out there?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Completely untrue.  There are just a lot more bands to choose from, or wade through, as the case may be.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



What does that have to do with Alex Lifeson being white and Canadian?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Are you still using AOL dial up too?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



"They all have less talent these days."

That's what his parents say about his Chuck Berry records.


----------



## Rocko (Feb 12, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 12, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, she's done more than just the Go-Gos, much of it ending up on 'alt rock' playlists and not getting any play on MS stations, but I also have a different idea on what 'rock an roll' is versus metal, etc.; rock n roll to me is the teeny bopper stuff like Bobby Rydell, The Beatles, Tom Petty, that sort of stuff. Janus Joplin was a blues screamer, not really rock n roll per se, and Metallica and Iron Maiden are actually just electronic metal players of classical music, thrashers, or whatever the latest term is. Yes, there is a lot of blurring here and there between them all, folk-rock, all that stuff, but for me personally they are distinctive genres in their own right. Metallica, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, et al are certainly good musicans, even if I don't personally like them much, outside of a few snippets of songs here and there.

As for female vocalists, they are by far the better vocalists hands down in every genre, to my ears; I  listen to female vocalists almost exclusively with few exceptions, like jazz, so I'm heavily biased in favor of female singers.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 12, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Women now completely own the top tier of talent these days hands down, pretty much all across the board. They always have on some genres, they just didn't get credit from male faggot dominated media criticism business, until the 1980's.. Of course, if you don't like Aretha you don't get soul music as a genre, nor gospel, the latter being the main training ground and incubator for black and country music, and of course the latter being the father of rock n roll.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



You mean not yet!!! A few more dead brain cells and they quite likely do the Bruce Jenner thing!!!


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 12, 2018)

Picaro said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Here is a female singer that really impresses me.  She sings and dances.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 12, 2018)

lol lol lol As for the myth that rock n roll was 'great' in the 'good ole days', that is complete rubbish; if anyone doesn't believe this just go back and look at all the old Billboard Top 500 lists from the early 1950's on ... it's hilarious how awful kids' tastes were then. No wonder parents hated it ... lol lol lol


----------



## Picaro (Feb 12, 2018)

Women now write a lot of their own songs now, which is a key reason they're finally getting ahead, too, probably the main reason, and that makes sense, since they're also the biggest market out there, always have been.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 12, 2018)

Rocko said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> ...




That's not a girl band though! Sounds pretty fucking poppy, too.

I suggest you study this and get back with me on what rocks:











Angus Young is the opposite of Alex Lifeson. That fucker was the weak link in that band. With Angus, (and B.B. King) every note counts.

If you're not saying something concise, you're just babbling.

Many musicians make that mistake.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



In the case of rock n roll talent was never required; rap and hip hop is popular for the same reason today.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 12, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.


_Fireflight, Flyleaf, Evanescence, Paramore, The Pretty Reckless, Halestorm, Within Temptation, We Are The Fallen, Nightwish, The Iron Maidens._

_Your guy friend didn't even bother verifying his claim, and should feel bad. There are exceptions to everything, and the sooner he realizes that, the sooner he stops looking like a brain-dead time-waster._


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 12, 2018)

Picaro said:


> lol lol lol As for the myth that rock n roll was 'great' in the 'good ole days', that is complete rubbish; if anyone doesn't believe this just go back and look at all the old Billboard Top 500 lists from the early 1950's on ... it's hilarious how awful kids' tastes were then. No wonder parents hated it ... lol lol lol


Naah.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 12, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> ...



I like the kind of stuff *Evanescence* tires to do, but they're more than a little infuriating, with a lot of songs that start out great and stay that way until about a third to half the way through completely fall down and turn to shit, which is a shame because the talent and craftsmanship is clearly there to work with. I still find quite a bit to like about them, and Tammy Lee.* Paramore* is good, too; the rest I'm only vaguely familiar with. Are they all still active bands?

If I can spot a trend of weaknesses with female musicians, it seems like most of them suck at free styling. they should grab up some of the female jazz singers, like Sarah Vaughn and Ella Fitzgerald, and pianists like Diane Krall, and study them for a while, maybe a foray into Helene Grimaude's *Rachmaninoff* concertos. Classical and jazz are much closer to heavy metal and hard rock than pop and rock n roll is; the latter steals too much from the 'da blues;' a lot, one of the reasons so much of it has always sucked.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 12, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


_I'm not sure if they're all still active, I usually pick a few of my favorite songs from each band, and then stop keeping tabs on them. _

_I mostly agree with Evanescence, though I like "Bring Me To Life" all the way through. As far as Paramore goes, I like them, but I don't usually like listening to a lot of their music in a row, because it gets boring, since they sound mostly the same. _

_If you like both Paramore and Evanescence, I highly suggest listening to Within Temptation, We Are The Fallen, and Fireflight, as I actually like them about the same or better._


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 12, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.




It's been scientifically proven that women can rock and/or roll............


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It doesn't have to be a girl band.  I never said that.  I said women who rock, so it can be a member of a band, a vocalist, whatever.  

Your opinions on Alex Lifeson are just that, your opinions.  Please don't try to make it seem as if your opinions are THE opinions in MY thread.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> ...



Yeesh, that's a little harsh, don't you think?  He's a great guy.  We just have a difference of opinions.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


_He made a blanket statement bout an entire genre, and an entire gender. He didn't bother verifying the claim, either. No, it's not harsh._

_Besides, I didn't say he was one, I said he looks like one, and making statements like that does make him look like one. Overall, no direct insults, and no incorrect statements._


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Well, that is his opinion on that matter.  I don't really consider that big of a deal.  We mostly just joke around about stuff like that.  

He doesn't look brain dead at all.  He is very handsome actually.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Hey, are you implying the brain dead cannot be handsome?


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


_It's not really an opinion if it can be objectively fact or fallacy. There are factually female rockers, making him factually wrong. _

_Handsome or ugly has little to do with a person's intellect. _


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 19, 2018)

This gal rocks country for sure..


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



I don't think the brain dead are too concerned with their looks.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Well, intellect and being brain dead are two different things!  A brain dead person has no intellect.  Someone who drools or cannot control his bowels is probably not very attractive.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


_Obviously someone who is brain-dead would be of very low intellect. I don't think that part should confuse you too awful much._

_Usually in a hospital, with people taking care of them. Doubt it would affect their appearance much._


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Pumpkin Row said:
> ...



Where did you lose your sense of humor?   

Yes, it does affect their appearance.  Example, Terri Schiavo.  











People taking care of them are not beautifying them.  They are being washed and dressed and groomed as much as is necessary.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

ANYWAYS, I would not end a friendship with someone over such a thing.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


_Just because I'm deadpanning one topic, doesn't mean I lost my sense of humor._

_Okay, you were right about that part._


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> ANYWAYS, I would not end a friendship with someone over such a thing.


_I never suggested you should<3_

_I'm friends with lots of morons, online._


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.



Rock & Roll, especially Hard Rock, is a hormonal thing.  Its sexual.  Not that women are not sexual, just that the male (by Vedic parlance) is ELECTRIC in nature while the female sexuality is magnetic.  You need the electric nature of sexuality to truly vibrate intense Rock sexuality.  So I would agree with your friend, no female rock band ever made me want to go see them.  It's more than just singing and playing instruments and saying "me too."  That's not to say there have not been a few exceptional female rock stars.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

Pumpkin Row said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ANYWAYS, I would not end a friendship with someone over such a thing.
> ...



I can tolerate some types of morons.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Well, I will reiterate that Alex Lifeson sucks, but you want women that rock, so there's Allison Robertson, that girl rocks!


Chuck Berry and Angus Young an alllll that!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



He doesn't suck though.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 19, 2018)

I went through the first ten pages. Why is this lady missing? One of the biggest voices out there.

There hasn't been a voice like that since Edie Gorme, another underrated artist


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I never knew you were a Canuck, I ain't mad, though.

The quality of this recording sucks, but the quality of performance does not.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I'm not, but that has nothing to do with whether or not Alex Lifeson is a good guitarist.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




He never was, he's a babbler.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Sure he is.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 19, 2018)

Yes, Orianthi has talent. That's surely not the video that showcases it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No, I am not clicking that. I've heard enough, thx.

He couldn't drive a lick home if his life depended on it.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Yes, Orianthi has talent. That's surely not the video that showcases it.



Richie Sambora wouldn't play with a slouch!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 19, 2018)

This is phrasing done right, whatever it is that Lifeson does,well, idk..Orianthi and Allison Robertson get it.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


>



I wish she wouldn't wear so much makeup!  She is a very attractive woman, and all of that makeup takes away from her natural beauty!  Yuck!  It looks yucky.  Waaaay too much.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Orianthi has talent. That's surely not the video that showcases it.
> ...



Why not?  

That really wasn't the best performance.  I realize it was live, but it sounded pretty blah, particularly at the beginning.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I wish she wouldn't chew gum while she's singing a song.  That bugs the hell out of me for some reason.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


>



She is a kicking the crap out of it though!  Wow!    Great tune!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



She isn't in that one.  Lol!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



She absolutely has gum in her mouth in that video.  You see her chewing it, you even see the gum in her open mouth.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Oh yeah.  Lol!  I watched it again and noticed that.  So what though?  It doesn't seem to affect her performance at all.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

I find the 16 layers of makeup to be much more distracting than the gum.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 19, 2018)

You know who has some talent? Christina Aguilera. She doesn't rock, though. Unless someone can prove me wrong.

I'm going for Jessica. The Allman-type Jessica.

Yes, girls can rock, but some things are best left to those who do it best.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm not sure why it bugs me, but it does.  Maybe just because I can imagine hearing the gum smacking through the mic, or because I can imagine her choking in the gum when she is singing with it in her mouth.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.



Joan Jett rocks and looks good doing it.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 19, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> ...



97% of Joan Jett songs are covers. What's her original song again?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


>




Wtf? Why does she look like my cousin? Eh, I don't think they have the musical talent my side has.

That's not them. That girl is pretty good!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I Hate Myself For Loving You?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Songs written by Joan Jett |  SecondHandSongs


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 19, 2018)

Debbie Harry!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisL said:


>



Holy shit!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2018)

This girl is 15 years old.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Lone Wolf (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## impuretrash (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## impuretrash (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## impuretrash (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Lone Wolf (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## impuretrash (Mar 16, 2018)

Lone Wolf said:


>



this sucks


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 17, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Lone Wolf said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Meh, it's not that bad a version of the song, but I wouldn't say it "rocks."


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 5, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.




This girl seems to be pretty good


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Aug 5, 2018)

Aww. Come on ChrisL! Any fucking dude that says that is a turd! Not gonna got through 21 pages vids but here are some:


----------



## CremeBrulee (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Mindful (Aug 5, 2018)

Can women rock?

These can:


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 5, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Can women rock?
> 
> These can:


eh,

Cover song. Kinda tame compared to what I'm used to hearing. They surely drew a crowd, though.

I knew it was Lindsey Buckingham, but not the name of the song. (It's old Fleetwood Mac)


I'm used to hearing a better live version.



 Cocaine is a helluva drug.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 5, 2018)

We know that, Marion; and no one disputes Peter Green's genius.

The thread is about women rocking. And Haim certainly can. Even with their own material.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 5, 2018)

Mindful said:


> We know that, Marion; and no one disputes Peter Green's genius.
> 
> The thread is about women rocking. And Haim certainly can. Even with their own material.



Y U no post their own material then?


----------



## Mindful (Aug 5, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > We know that, Marion; and no one disputes Peter Green's genius.
> ...




Because I didn't.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 5, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Well that came off as as a sloppy cover.

You get Butcher Baby for that.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 5, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




A matter of opinion.

Can those girls rock, or not?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 5, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I'll say yes. Not like this, though.

This is is what it's about: Bang it out, in your face, and


----------



## Mindful (Aug 5, 2018)

I know you like a bit of rough, Marion.


----------



## sparky (Aug 5, 2018)

where's snouter?


----------



## sparky (Aug 5, 2018)

This lady's one of the best sliders around>


~S~


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Muhammed (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## miketx (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## HaShev (Nov 8, 2020)

Best a





ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.


Best argument:


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend (a guy friend - of COURSE) who says that women can't rock.  Whenever I bring up women rock bands, he says that no guys really like them and that they are "chick rock."  So what do you think about it?
> 
> Unfortunately there are NOT a whole lot of women rock bands out there for me to make a valid argument.  I bring up bands like Heart and I bring up lady rockers like Joan Jett, but he just laughs and says that they don't rock.
> 
> I'm looking for a good argument I can use against him.


Heart was outstanding.


----------



## lg325 (Nov 8, 2020)

Janice Joplin, and A'lot off those posted above.  If your not familiar with Joplin  I'm sure her performences are on the Internet somewhere.


----------

